# BIOS Boot order "Removable Device" = USB?



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been playing with an oldish (2002) laptop these days, and I'd like to find a way to boot from a USB stick, as its CDROM doesn't work very properly.

In the BIOS, one of the boot options is "+Removable Device" (the others are "CDROM", "+Hard Disk", "Built-in LAN". The + means that it's expandable, and when you expand it in the BIOS setup, the Hard Disk option lists the one disk installed, and the Removable Device lists "Floppy Drive"

Is there any way to make the system recognize a USB stick as a removable device (and show it as available for boot)?

The laptop (1ghz, 512MB RAM) uses Phoenix BIOS (BIOS revision KC.M1.10) and it doesn't have any operation system installed at the moment (but linux CDs *can *be used with its lazy CDROM) 

Thanks ray:


----------

